# Drying wood



## jjmireles (Mar 10, 2019)

I cut a few forks for natural slingshots, is there a way to dry the wood faster so I don't have to wait so long to get started on them?

Thanks


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

You can zap them in the micro wave for a few seconds, let them cool and repeat. Do this until there is no more moisture coming out. Don't go more than 15 to 20 seconds at a time.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah, as GG said! I'll put them in a zip lock bag and nuke them for 30 seconds and let them cool to room temperature, then repeat. At first there will be a lot of moisture in the bag, dry it out each time. When there is no moisture, you're ready to go.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

As others have mentioned, you nuke it in the microwave.

Either you are left standing or the microwave.

Jokes aside.. here is my routine.

One minute nuke. 2 minute cool down.

Repeat 10 times.

Total time 30 minutes. Job done.

Oh and if it's thicker than like 2 inches, you might need more nuking. Or try a food dehydrator. Or a vacuum chamber. Many ways. You can even use a regular oven on low heat.

I'm building a solar food dehydrator... I will try that instead of nuking it next time I need to dry wood.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh and most important.... *do not walk away from the microwave when nuking. *

Keep standing by. Watch it like a hawk.

You need to 'go'? Too bad. Hold it in.


----------

